
A visit to Chernobyl (with some pics) - nulladventurer
https://steemit.com/travel/@marksmayo/a-visit-to-chernobyl
======
mariuolo
How come they didn't take a picture of the almost completed
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_New_Safe_Confinement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_New_Safe_Confinement)
?

Along with wildlife I find it also a sign of things moving forward.

